# A rhesus negative, and prem baby at 24 weeks, please advise!!! xx



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi to all

Ive had my midwife appointment today and been told my blood type is 'A rhesus negative', which can cause problems and make baby ill if dh is a 'positive'. (which we dont know) - he's gonna go for a blood test to find out his type.

Midwife said they may have to deliver baby at 24 weeks, this is 8 weeks away and im seriously not ready!!!!!!! Aparently if my blood mixes with babys and its 'positive', my antibodies will cause baby danger. If i make 28 weeks and 34 weeks they'll give me 'd' something (medication of some sort) to coat my antibodies so that if they do mix they wont harm baby.

She said if i have any blood/discharge or blood after sex or sharp pains then i must go to hospital so that can give me some of this 'd' thing!!!!!

Im trying not to worry, but hard not to. (its all what if's isnt it).

Has anyone had a similar experience? or can offer any info on it?

thanks amanda xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Amanda

I'm rhesus neg and my hubby is rhesus positive. First time i carried a rhesus positive baby.

If you are rhesus negative and carrying a rhesus positive baby there is a risk that if yours and the baby's blood mix (which could happen during pregnancy or the birth) your immune system will produce antibodies against your baby's blood, which will cause anaemia and other problems in this baby or in future pregnancies.

To prevent this from happening you are routinely given ''anti-d'' injections. You will be given this whether or not you carry a rhesus positive baby as your body needs to get rid of any potential antibodies present in your blood which may cause problems in subsequent pregnancies. 

I had anti-d and had no problems. The new NICE guidelines (i think!!) are that anti-d should be given at 28 & 32/34 weeks or when you deliver.

I gave birth early both times...not rhesus neg related and had the second afterwards.

You will have your blood tested regularly throughout. I had two bleeds during pg and was given anti-d as well. 

I'm sure our helpful midwives will help you but I just wanted to reassure you in the meantime.

Jxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

As Jeanette said, you will be checked on throughout your pregnancy and if there is any sign of antibodies, they will keep a very close eye on you.

You will have an anti-D injection after delivery if your baby is Rh +. The blood will be taken from your babys cord immediately after deliver, so he/she won't feel anything.

Why did the midwife think you would deliver at 24 wks?


----------



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

hello thank you so much for your replies, it means alot to me and has put my mind at rest a little.

The reason m/w mentioned 24 weeks (and this is what had totally panicked me). She has two sisters who are my bloods type and none of them made it past 24 weeks.

thank you again love amanda xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I wouldn't worry too much about her sisters history!!

Your baby and your pregnancy are your own and not to be compared.Try not to worry too much
Take care x


----------

